# Are there anymore guitar tab sites?



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

That haven't been screwed by the MPA 

I haven't looked for tab in a long time, and I remember that a few sites were getting closed down, but now it seems that all the one i remember are gone.


----------



## Coustfan'01 (Sep 27, 2006)

ultimate guitar is still running and has a lot of tabs .
Power tabs , but you have to register .


----------



## mick7 (Mar 20, 2006)

Coustfan'01 said:


> ultimate guitar is still running and has a lot of tabs .
> Power tabs , but you have to register .


Too bad I got banned from there because of my cousin  .


----------



## Coustfan'01 (Sep 27, 2006)

mick7 said:


> Too bad I got banned from there because of my cousin  .


What happened ?


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

Here's a great site with lots of power tabs:

http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/tabs


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Mr. David Severson said:


> Here's a great site with lots of power tabs:
> 
> http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/tabs


that's the one i was looking for, that i couldn't find.....


----------



## tabforge (Sep 11, 2006)

*Tab site*

try http://www.tabforge.com/ - lot's of tabs


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

www.911tabs.com

This searches a bunch of tab sites, some of which have been mentioned above.


----------



## banditguy (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re:*

www.guitaretabs.com......dunno how accurate though!!!!!!!! I am a beginner


----------



## stratmaniak (May 10, 2006)

Xanadu said:


> That haven't been screwed by the MPA
> 
> I haven't looked for tab in a long time, and I remember that a few sites were getting closed down, but now it seems that all the one i remember are gone.


totaltabs.com - tons of tabs, rock, christian, HUGE country, and Aussie (didn't know Australlia had their own music genre...)


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Xanadu,
If you're into country/alt.country at all, this site is pretty good. And it has not (yet) been affected by the MPA. You do have to register tho'......
http://www.countrytabs.com/


----------



## sk3tch3dx (Jan 10, 2007)

this one is good

http://www.angelfire.com/tx4/tabz/tabs.html


----------

